
Fantasy North: What explains the icy northern grip on our imagination? - diodorus
https://aeon.co/essays/what-lies-beneath-the-ice-of-our-fascination-with-the-north
======
jwatte
I grew up in the North. As a kid, parents took me hiking on snowstorm
mountains. I've shoveled a fair share of snow.

Whenever a series gets to the inevitable slog through frozen sleet, I tune
out. There is nothing interesting there.

